# Can't leave iTrader feedback



## sage (Aug 17, 2012)

Comes up with an "Error in your deal details" message. Dude was a good buyer. Would like to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

Can we get a little more info?


----------



## sage (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm friggin' hopeless. I can't even make my way back to the iTrader page now to pull up a screenshot of what's going wrong. Too old for interwebs.


----------



## elq (Aug 22, 2012)

Just note, you have to fill out all of the fields in the feedback form. It's not obvious, and the error message you get isn't clear.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2012)

FYI, this usually happens if you don't have enough text in the Additional Comments box. (I don't know what the minimum required is, but that's almost always the reason.)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> FYI, this usually happens if you don't have enough text in the Additional Comments box. (I don't know what the minimum required is, but that's almost always the reason.)



^ This.

I found putting the lyrics from the Fresh Prince of Belair theme song there usually works.


----------

